# Utilizing The Bunk Area



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's one of my first mods. We needed a place for our clothes and personal items, but we wanted to keep it mobile also. Nothing in the pics is permanent. I came up with the idea of getting some bins, remove the wheels and mount them on rails. We can also store supplies behind the bins and if we need something, we just slide them out of the way, get what we need, then slide them back.

Bo


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

thats a great mod.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

That is really nice. My wife and I are empty nesters and we removed the top bunk. We then fold up the bottom bunk against shelves that were in the front of our 2005 21RS. We then placed a five drawer wicker storage unit in the front. We have a full size wardrobe in the front also, and our water heater and a drawer are under the wardrobe next to the door. When I initially showed my wife the 21RS layout, she said she didn't like it. When I asked why, she said she didn't like the cots in the front. I told her we could use that space for storage and we purchased the used OB.


----------

